# best cities towns to live in.



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

I would like to get a feel for what towns cities are best to live in? 
I prefer Lisbon but my income may not allow it. I have been considering towns outside of Lisbon. I understand there appears to be lots of Brits in central portugal. I would like to be in a place with cafes, restaurants and some cultural life where i am not going to need a car. Our plan is to chuck our cars and just use public transportation. Everytime i go to Portugal that's what i use and i love it, trains, buses.

Thank you
Joao


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

ofilha said:


> I would like to get a feel for what towns cities are best to live in?
> I prefer Lisbon but my income may not allow it. I have been considering towns outside of Lisbon. I understand there appears to be lots of Brits in central portugal. I would like to be in a place with cafes, restaurants and some cultural life where i am not going to need a car. Our plan is to chuck our cars and just use public transportation. Everytime i go to Portugal that's what i use and i love it, trains, buses.
> 
> Thank you
> Joao


why not try Estoril or Sintra? 25 to 35km south west off Lisboa


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

carlos carlos said:


> why not try Estoril or Sintra? 25 to 35km south west off Lisboa


Thanks,
I have been looking also in that area, particularly Estoril. I am not as familiar with Sintra. I know i can take the train to Lisbon from there. Do you have any particula areas of those two regions in mind?


----------

